# top not tool



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I few months back a came across on the forum or in a book info about a tool to help you make top knots. Any ideas? I checked the grooming forum and came up with nothing. I am just terrible and Daisy is not exactly very patient with me.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How warm is Florida right now? I am not sure about the tool, but we are reading....hopefully someone will let you know.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> How warm is Florida right now? I am not sure about the tool, but we are reading....hopefully someone will let you know.


I don't know what the tool is you're mentioning. Some people like using a rattail comb and I've seen some that use a Topsy Turvy if you like the pony to lay down.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Was it the video who where they put the elastic band around a peang?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had not seen that before Karin-----thank you for posting that! :hug:


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going to go thru my doggy grooming books...this will make me crazy if I don't find it. Florida weather is starting to get alittle warm.....Spring is almost over. 70 this morning at 7:30am but it's heading into the upper 80's by afternoon. As long as I have my easterly ocean breezes I am fine. AC has been on though for a month now.


----------

